# Peterborough



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi
We have booked with Warners for this rally and received our rally ticket.
We have not recieved any tickets for the entertainment on Saturday night. We paid for them at the same time as our rally tickets.
Should the entertainment tickets have arrived by now does anyone know?

Pat


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi
we had to pick them up from a hall on the site when we arrived, this was at the Malvern show so I expect Peterborough is the same.
Jakki


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah - thank you Jakki. I expect they hold them so that any people who do not get to the show they get to sell the tickets again!

Pat


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

hi, yes you usualy pick them up from an office inside the showground.
not sure if we are going yet, i hope the ground has dried up a bit as we do love the shows.
peter.


----------

